# Filming Camera for Deer hunting, which one is a good start up camera



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Aug 12, 2009)

What camera is the best start up camera for someone starting to film deer hunts. I'm not looking to be a pro or even try, I just want to start recording my hunts. 

Thanks


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm researching the same question. A lot of people like the Canon HV30 or HV 40 as a starter camera. You can add a shotgun mic and other accessories and they have a manual focus option. Of course for more money there's always the Canon GL-2. It has been and still is used by a lot of videographers. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 19, 2009)

The GL-2 (or GL-1 which would be slightly less money if you could find one) is a GREAT camera to get started with.  

But, yes, it's going to cost a little more than a handi-cam.


----------

